

Heidegger and the Art of Motorcycle Maintenance - robg
http://www.slate.com/id/2218650/

======
cunard-n
See also: "Forces of Production" by David F Noble, for an account of how
specialized skills and self-reliance were usurped my management in a slow but
deliberate war of many losers between the early 20th century and the late
1970s. He takes particular aim at the role numeric control played in
abstracting the skills of machinists into CAD-CAM. Just to say that I think
management usurped self-reliance in many fields. And here we are.

